

Can drones be the future of police security? - Intoo

After what happened at Charlie Hebdo(Paris)I was wondering if AI drones&#x27; radars can detect weapons in cars and stop this kind of terror by attacking the terrorist? In Europe wearing a weapon in the street is illegal.<p>WHAT DO YOU THINK OF THIS IDEA?
intoo.im
======
sklogic
Robert Sheckley, " _Watchbird_ ", 1953.

~~~
Intoo
the guy saw the invention of drones in 1953, and most people didn't hear about
him yet! interesting

